# Milan: inchiesta FIGC su striscione contro Inter.



## admin (23 Maggio 2022)

Calcio e Finanza, la procura della FIGC ha aperto un'inchiesta sul Milan per lo striscione mostrato sul pullman "La Coppa Italia mettila nel c..." per violazione dell'articolo 4 del Codice di Giustizia sportiva.

*Incredibile Gazzetta, che critica il Milan anche per uno striscione "SPIAZE" esposto da Rebic.
Rebic definito "recidivo."*


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza, la procura della FIGC ha aperto un'inchiesta sul Milan per lo striscione mostrato sul pullman "La Coppa Italia mettila nel c..." per violazione dell'articolo 4 del Codice di Giustizia sportiva.


Puntualissimi. Fate ridere i polli. E che ci fate, la multina? Ahahahahaahahahah


----------



## Zenos (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza, la procura della FIGC ha aperto un'inchiesta sul Milan per lo striscione mostrato sul pullman "La Coppa Italia mettila nel c..." per violazione dell'articolo 4 del Codice di Giustizia sportiva.


Gravina sempre sul pezzo per rovinarci la festa...rischiano Maignan, Krunic e Rebic.


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza, la procura della FIGC ha aperto un'inchiesta sul Milan per lo striscione mostrato sul pullman "La Coppa Italia mettila nel c..." per violazione dell'articolo 4 del Codice di Giustizia sportiva.


aahahah daspo ai tifosi che hanno passato questo striscione e squalifica di 5 giornate ai giocatori che lo hanno innalzato


----------



## Giofa (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza, la procura della FIGC ha aperto un'inchiesta sul Milan per lo striscione mostrato sul pullman "La Coppa Italia mettila nel c..." per violazione dell'articolo 4 del Codice di Giustizia sportiva.


Ma bastaaaa


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2022)

E paghiamola sta multa, con tanto di dedica


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Maggio 2022)

Direi 3 punti di penalizzazione,giusti giusti quelli che servirebbero...Ma morire tutti,vermi schifosi,quando a torino esposero lo striscione col disegno dell'aereo che si schianta contro la montagna,addirittura fatto entrare col benestare del verme ovino,cosa che si seppe grazie ad un'intercettazione, dov'eravate voi giudici?


----------



## Blu71 (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza, la procura della FIGC ha aperto un'inchiesta sul Milan per lo striscione mostrato sul pullman "La Coppa Italia mettila nel c..." per violazione dell'articolo 4 del Codice di Giustizia sportiva.



Ricorso Inter e Milan retrocesso un B.


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza, la procura della FIGC ha aperto un'inchiesta sul Milan per lo striscione mostrato sul pullman "La Coppa Italia mettila nel c..." per violazione dell'articolo 4 del Codice di Giustizia sportiva.


Ma si, revoca e stella di cartone con festa dei cugini al duomo in pieno agosto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E paghiamola sta multa, con tanto di dedica



La dedica basterà per tutti ?


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2022)

Giusto, si pensasse a queste cose serie, non quelle cavolate di plusvalenze farlocche.

P.S. speriamo che gliene passino altri 10 di striscioni, anche peggiori.


----------



## Zenos (23 Maggio 2022)

Della mer.da che urlano al cessum ad ogni rinvio del portiere non dicono nulla. Schifosi Vermi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2022)

Toh, in gigantografia.
Tutta la gente in piazza faccia una colletta per la multa, un euro a testa e mandiamoli a Marotta.
Così li può invesitre per un'anoscopia e togliersi la coppa.


----------



## sion (23 Maggio 2022)

Caspita come farà la famiglia singer a pagare sti 10.000 euro di multa


----------



## Freddiedevil (23 Maggio 2022)

Dai che magari un altro di cartone...


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2022)

Non ho capito chi sono quelli che alzano. Ballo Tourè e Krunic?
Comunque c'è da dire che era altamente evitabile. Come al solito ci mettiamo in mezzo a ste cacate dove quelli del palazzo non aspettano altro di sguazzare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza, la procura della FIGC ha aperto un'inchiesta sul Milan per lo striscione mostrato sul pullman "La Coppa Italia mettila nel c..." per violazione dell'articolo 4 del Codice di Giustizia sportiva.


*
Incredibile Gazzetta, che critica il Milan anche per uno striscione "SPIAZE" esposto da Rebic.

Rebic definito "recidivo."*


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non ho capito chi sono quelli che alzano. Ballo Tourè e Krunic?
> Comunque c'è da dire che era altamente evitabile. Come al solito ci mettiamo in mezzo a ste cacate dove quelli del palazzo non aspettano altro di sguazzare.


Maignan e Rebic


----------



## Igniorante (23 Maggio 2022)

Brrr che paura... Brividi...
Per quanto ci riguarda la multa può fare la stessa fine della Coppa Italia.
Cominciate a piegarvi.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Gazzetta, che critica il Milan anche per uno striscione "SPIAZE" esposto da Rebic.
> 
> Rebic definito "recidivo."*


  

Che gente di m€rda mamma mia


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Maignan e Rebic


Rebic è a destra che guarda giù... Non è lui


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Maggio 2022)

E questo è niente,i fegati per strada non si conterebbero se a stretto giro di posta dovesse arrivare l'innominata.


----------



## Jino (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza, la procura della FIGC ha aperto un'inchiesta sul Milan per lo striscione mostrato sul pullman "La Coppa Italia mettila nel c..." per violazione dell'articolo 4 del Codice di Giustizia sportiva.
> 
> *Incredibile Gazzetta, che critica il Milan anche per uno striscione "SPIAZE" esposto da Rebic.
> Rebic definito "recidivo."*



Purtroppo i calciatori non possono fare cose cosi, ma pazienza più di una multa ed una diffida non prenderanno. 

Sullo SPIAZE è follia pura dai...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2022)

I*l secondo cartellone che potrebbe finire nell'inchiesta.*


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza, la procura della FIGC ha aperto un'inchiesta sul Milan per lo striscione mostrato sul pullman "La Coppa Italia mettila nel c..." per violazione dell'articolo 4 del Codice di Giustizia sportiva.
> 
> *Incredibile Gazzetta, che critica il Milan anche per uno striscione "SPIAZE" esposto da Rebic.
> Rebic definito "recidivo."*


La bandiera della Macedonia nessuno la può passare a Ibra?
Ora però, subito.


----------



## Davidoff (23 Maggio 2022)

A noi contano pure i peli del c**o, per questo ste cose le eviterei. Figc comunque ridicola, interviene solo per le ca***te.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> Incredibile Gazzetta, che critica il Milan anche per uno striscione "SPIAZE" esposto da Rebic.
> 
> Rebic definito "recidivo."*



Per punirlo Marmotta chiederà che venga scambiato con un eroe dell' Azovstal


----------



## Swaitak (23 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I*l secondo cartellone che potrebbe finire nell'inchiesta.*


Voglio troppo bene a Rebic


----------



## ROQ (23 Maggio 2022)

HAHAHA SI DAI COSI LO DIAMO A TAVOLINO ALLE ***** MAVAF


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2022)

Comunque la FIGC fa ridere, ma noi siamo dei polli epici.
Fa ridere perchè siamo tifosi del Milan, ma come società/squadra caduta di stile.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza, la procura della FIGC ha aperto un'inchiesta sul Milan per lo striscione mostrato sul pullman "La Coppa Italia mettila nel c..." per violazione dell'articolo 4 del Codice di Giustizia sportiva.
> 
> *Incredibile Gazzetta, che critica il Milan anche per uno striscione "SPIAZE" esposto da Rebic.
> Rebic definito "recidivo."*


Godo lo stesso. Melme!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2022)

*L'inchiesta della FIGC diventa prima notizia nazionale per il Corriere della Sera.*


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza, la procura della FIGC ha aperto un'inchiesta sul Milan per lo striscione mostrato sul pullman "La Coppa Italia mettila nel c..." per violazione dell'articolo 4 del Codice di Giustizia sportiva.
> 
> *Incredibile Gazzetta, che critica il Milan anche per uno striscione "SPIAZE" esposto da Rebic.
> Rebic definito "recidivo."*


Possono sempre farselo assegnare d' ufficio. Tanto sanno bene come si fa da quelle parti
A parte gli scherzi, comprendo il gesto visto l' apparato di influenze che Marotta ha messo su tra Figc, Lega e mezzi di informazione, ma non giustifico il gesto. Noi gli siamo superiori per blasone, tradizione e storia.A maggior ragione lo dovremmo essere per classe. 
Detto ciò, come attenuante, lo si potrebbe leggere come un consiglio per l' utilizzo di un utensile


----------



## diavolo (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza, la procura della FIGC ha aperto un'inchiesta sul Milan per lo striscione mostrato sul pullman "La Coppa Italia mettila nel c..." per violazione dell'articolo 4 del Codice di Giustizia sportiva.
> 
> *Incredibile Gazzetta, che critica il Milan anche per uno striscione "SPIAZE" esposto da Rebic.
> Rebic definito "recidivo."*


Gravina, l'inchiesta mettila insieme alla coppa Italia.


----------



## GP7 (23 Maggio 2022)

Esplosione di massa di fegati!


----------



## folletto (23 Maggio 2022)

Lo stesso, più o meno, striscione di Ambro nel 2007.
Comunque non hanno fatto bene…….di più!!!


----------



## Andris (23 Maggio 2022)

e un'inchiesta per procurato bullismo su Ibra per il turco no ?
mi deludete, ridicoli


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e un'inchiesta per procurato bullismo su Ibra per il turco no ?
> mi deludete



Ci sarà, ci sarà...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza, la procura della FIGC ha aperto un'inchiesta sul Milan per lo striscione mostrato sul pullman "La Coppa Italia mettila nel c..." per violazione dell'articolo 4 del Codice di Giustizia sportiva.
> 
> *Incredibile Gazzetta, che critica il Milan anche per uno striscione "SPIAZE" esposto da Rebic.
> Rebic definito "recidivo."*


Succhia Grevina, succhia potente. La coppa Italia mettila nel chiulo.


----------



## Route66 (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza, la procura della FIGC ha aperto un'inchiesta sul Milan per lo striscione mostrato sul pullman "La Coppa Italia mettila nel c..." per violazione dell'articolo 4 del Codice di Giustizia sportiva.
> 
> *Incredibile Gazzetta, che critica il Milan anche per uno striscione "SPIAZE" esposto da Rebic.
> Rebic definito "recidivo."*


Non aspettavano altro..... banda di pagliacci!!
Contro tutto e contro tutti come sempre!


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528831459661910017

Pure Gordon Singer on fire


----------



## Kayl (23 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'inchiesta della FIGC diventa prima notizia nazionale per il Corriere della Sera.*


Non l'hanno ancora capito dopo le ultime cinque partite che più ci accerchiano e più rispondiamo sul campo? Spero che vadano avanti così anche la prossima stagione, praticamente ci danno loro tutte le motivazioni, tutto più facile per Pioli.


----------



## sunburn (23 Maggio 2022)

Io comunque eviterei ‘ste cose. Anche quella di Ibra. Noi tifosi possiamo, i Ragazzi dovrebbero evitare. Non penso Paolo sarà entusiasta.
Comunque sia, li perdono per questa volta. E per la prossima. E per la prossima ancora. E per la prossima ancora…


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Maggio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non l'hanno ancora capito dopo le ultime cinque partite che più ci accerchiano e più rispondiamo sul campo? Spero che vadano avanti così anche la prossima stagione, praticamente ci danno loro tutte le motivazioni, tutto più facile per Pioli.


Infatti basta con questa ipocrisia, è sfottò. Se non accettano lo sfottò sono problemi loro, non degli striscioni. Hanno rotto le palle queste "autorità". Quando i tifosi del Milan sono stati presi a pugni a Verona neanche una parola, adesso ci si indigna per un paio di striscioni. Ridicoli. Se lo mettessero nel chiulo due volte la coppa Italia allora.


----------



## Kayl (23 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Infatti basta con questa ipocrisia, è sfottò. Se non accettano lo sfottò sono problemi loro, non degli striscioni. Hanno rotto le palle queste "autorità". Quando i tifosi del Milan sono stati presi a pugni a Verona neanche una parola, adesso ci si indigna per un paio di striscioni. Ridicoli. Se lo mettessero nel chiulo due volte la coppa Italia allora.


ruppero i maroni pure quando Ambrosini fece lo stesso striscione nel 2007, e là avevamo ben altro potere mediatico e qualitativo in rosa. Facciano quello che vogliono, anche la prossima stagione sarà uno contro tutti, lo sapevamo da molto prima che finisse questa.


----------



## Devil man (23 Maggio 2022)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2022)

Sarà multa, ma comunque una squalifica a Maignan e Rebic da scontare nella Supercoppa contro gli sfinteri sfondati potrebbero arrivare a darla, questi maiali...


----------



## Devil man (23 Maggio 2022)

Anche Gordon Singer sul pulman birra in mano che canta " forza lotta vincerai "


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Infatti basta con questa ipocrisia, è sfottò. Se non accettano lo sfottò sono problemi loro, non degli striscioni. Hanno rotto le palle queste "autorità". Quando i tifosi del Milan sono stati presi a pugni a Verona neanche una parola, adesso ci si indigna per un paio di striscioni. Ridicoli. Se lo mettessero nel chiulo due volte la coppa Italia allora.


Possono rispondere solo con Cicciolina


----------



## Swaitak (23 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Anche Gordon Singer sul pulman birra in mano che canta " forza lotta vincerai "
> Vedi l'allegato 2358


Gordon è il classico secchioncello delle confraternite, appena gli dai la birra esplode


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Maggio 2022)

Godo ancora di più così, meglio che ci sia questa inchiesta. Così anche quei 4 cristiani che non seguono il calcio verranno a sapere di questo striscione che prende in giro le melme e tutti, anche quelli che odiano il calcio, capiranno quanto sono sfigatti gli sfinteristi.


----------



## Antokkmilan (23 Maggio 2022)

Questo è il risultato di come la squadra sia stata bistrattata da due anni! tutto il sistema a criticare, prendere in giro dire a pappagallo l’Inter è più forte ecc ecc ecc. Vi meritate questo è se voi aveste un po’ di dignità, stavate muti è invece no continuate. Spero che i calciatori continuino fino a settembre!


----------



## King of the North (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E paghiamola sta multa, con tanto di dedica


Ahahahah esatto. Abbiamo vinto lo scudetto, i ragazzi hanno sudato per un’intera stagione, che male c’è in qualche sfottò? Che ipocrisia…


----------



## Gamma (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza, la procura della FIGC ha aperto un'inchiesta sul Milan per lo striscione mostrato sul pullman "La Coppa Italia mettila nel c..." per violazione dell'articolo 4 del Codice di Giustizia sportiva.
> 
> *Incredibile Gazzetta, che critica il Milan anche per uno striscione "SPIAZE" esposto da Rebic.
> Rebic definito "recidivo."*



Revoca Scudetto, e seconda stella all'Inda di Spianzghi.
Per Rebic quattro ergastoli (d'altronde "Spiaze" è un grave insulto alla morale umana).

E nel dubbio, perché no, 5 mln a Zizzo.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (23 Maggio 2022)

ridicoli posti di lavoro di questa gentaglia.....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2022)

@Andris, accontentato... Repubblica evoca anche la provocazione di Ibra verso la turca, con tanto di titolone


----------



## sunburn (23 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Gordon è il classico secchioncello delle confraternite, appena gli dai la birra esplode


Speriamo che qualcuno abbia una penna e il modulo per lo stanziamento di un extra budget di 300 milioni per il mercato!


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2022)

Non ci hanno ancora tolto lo scudetto a tavolino live?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I*l secondo cartellone che potrebbe finire nell'inchiesta.*


No dai questo è micidiale AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> @Andris, accontentato... Repubblica evoca anche la provocazione di Ibra verso la turca, con tanto di titolone


“Ibra aizza la folla” manco fossero andati a prenderlo a casa coi forconi


----------



## danjr (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza, la procura della FIGC ha aperto un'inchiesta sul Milan per lo striscione mostrato sul pullman "La Coppa Italia mettila nel c..." per violazione dell'articolo 4 del Codice di Giustizia sportiva.
> 
> *Incredibile Gazzetta, che critica il Milan anche per uno striscione "SPIAZE" esposto da Rebic.
> Rebic definito "recidivo."*


Spiazeeee


----------



## LukeLike (23 Maggio 2022)

Che mi dite del pullman dell'Inter che passa col rosso?


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2022)

Ovviamente sui fattacci di Spezia-Napoli tutto tace. Una volta che il Milan verrà sanzionato con una multina il calcio itagliano tornerà ad essere pulito e decoroso.

Sempre eterna gratitudine e stima per Trajkovski!


----------



## Andris (23 Maggio 2022)

quando esisteva un solo social e cercavi gli amici di scuola...i giornali allora non si curavano dei mi piace...



>


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quando esisteva un solo social e cercavi gli amici di scuola...i giornali allora non si curavano dei mi piace...



Sono talmente idioti che è auto insultante... in pratica ammettono che godono nell'infilarsi le cose dentro.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza, la procura della FIGC ha aperto un'inchiesta sul Milan per lo striscione mostrato sul pullman "La Coppa Italia mettila nel c..." per violazione dell'articolo 4 del Codice di Giustizia sportiva.
> 
> *Incredibile Gazzetta, che critica il Milan anche per uno striscione "SPIAZE" esposto da Rebic.
> Rebic definito "recidivo."*



A me comunque a sto giro non è piaciuto lo striscione o comunque era evitabile. 
Nel 2007 era comprensibile perché l'Inter ne veniva da uno scudetto di cartone e uno senza concorrenza visto che sono stati immuni a calciopoli e ci stava di dirgli di metterlo nel c...
Quest'anno cosa ce ne viene in tasca di denigrare la loro coppa Italia?
Bastava un semplice MILANO SIAMO NOI oppure 19 SENZA ASTERISCO
Anche nel 2011 abbiamo vinto scudetto e loro coppa Italia ma non ce li siamo calcolati. Giustamente.

Abbiamo vinto un campionato eroico contro tutti con la faccia pulita non ha senso fare i "cattivi ragazzi" adesso, ti tiri addosso solo delle antipatie.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono talmente idioti che è auto insultante... in pratica ammettono che godono nell'infilarsi le cose dentro.



In effetti... Robe che possono capire solo dei decerebrati come loro.
Basta guardare chi tiene il cartello: Chivu e Materazzi, un neurone in due


----------



## bmb (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza, la procura della FIGC ha aperto un'inchiesta sul Milan per lo striscione mostrato sul pullman "La Coppa Italia mettila nel c..." per violazione dell'articolo 4 del Codice di Giustizia sportiva.
> 
> *Incredibile Gazzetta, che critica il Milan anche per uno striscione "SPIAZE" esposto da Rebic.
> Rebic definito "recidivo."*


Ora iniziano le lotte in tribunale, visto che sul campo han capito che c'è poco da fare . Ma quanto diamo fastidio?


----------



## Igniorante (24 Maggio 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> A me comunque a sto giro non è piaciuto lo striscione o comunque era evitabile.
> Nel 2007 era comprensibile perché l'Inter ne veniva da uno scudetto di cartone e uno senza concorrenza visto che sono stati immuni a calciopoli e ci stava di dirgli di metterlo nel c...
> Quest'anno cosa ce ne viene in tasca di denigrare la loro coppa Italia?
> Bastava un semplice MILANO SIAMO NOI oppure 19 SENZA ASTERISCO
> ...



Tanto le antipatie le abbiamo già addosso, almeno rispondiamo per le rime dopo due anni di sfottò e immani sottovalutazioni del nostro valore.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Maggio 2022)

Onestamente io ste cose le trovo di cattivo gusto, così come quel tifoso con la bambola gonfiabile di Hakan, l'ho trovato veramente ridicolo e stupido. Al contrario il cartellone con la scritta spiaze e la faccia di Inzaghi l'ho trovato veramente magnifico. Quello per me è il modo giusto per farsi due risate in maniera sportiva, la volgarità la lascerei agli altri


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Maggio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Tanto le antipatie le abbiamo già addosso, almeno rispondiamo per le rime dopo due anni di sfottò e immani sottovalutazioni del nostro valore.



Non c'era bisogno di fare uno scivolone su un trofeo che se avessimo vinto noi o se dovessimo vincerlo il prossimo anno non lo avremmo di certo schifato.
Ce li siamo messi alle spalle e rimessi al secondo posto cittadino.
C'è Calhanoglu o mille altre motivi per sfotterli senza cadute di stile.
Perché il Milan è diverso anche per stile.
Siamo campioni d'Italia. 
Non fa nessuna differenza se la coppa Italia l'ha vinta Inter o Roma o Napoli.

Invece così sembra quasi che la loro coppetta ci brucia


----------



## gabri65 (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza, la procura della FIGC ha aperto un'inchiesta sul Milan per lo striscione mostrato sul pullman "La Coppa Italia mettila nel c..." per violazione dell'articolo 4 del Codice di Giustizia sportiva.
> 
> *Incredibile Gazzetta, che critica il Milan anche per uno striscione "SPIAZE" esposto da Rebic.
> Rebic definito "recidivo."*



Un intero paese marcio e corrotto, un intero sistema, accanito contro una squadra di calcio. Odiata perché rappresenta un unicum. Un unicum di vittoria, lealtà, sentimento e passione.

Devono abbassarsi a livelli di prostituzione intellettuale mai rilevati su questo pianeta. Questi deboli servi dei loro potenti padroni.

Mi chiedo con che animo questa gente può guardare negli occhi mogli, figli ed amici, e come si sente e cosa pensa della propria infima e povera esistenza fatta di menzogne e malafede.

Da rabbrividire.


----------



## Antokkmilan (24 Maggio 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> A me comunque a sto giro non è piaciuto lo striscione o comunque era evitabile.
> Nel 2007 era comprensibile perché l'Inter ne veniva da uno scudetto di cartone e uno senza concorrenza visto che sono stati immuni a calciopoli e ci stava di dirgli di metterlo nel c...
> Quest'anno cosa ce ne viene in tasca di denigrare la loro coppa Italia?
> Bastava un semplice MILANO SIAMO NOI oppure 19 SENZA ASTERISCO
> ...


Sono d’accordo, ma se per tutto l’anno nonostante le chiacchiere smentite dai fatti( sul campo), continuano a dire che il Milan è una squadra da 5 posto, che l’Inter è più forte, che il Milan è fortunato e nonostante i furti la squadra ha stravinto be altro che sassolini ti togli i mattoni quindi è capibile anche se io avrei evitato.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Un intero paese marcio e corrotto, un intero sistema, accanito contro una squadra di calcio. Odiata perché rappresenta un unicum. Un unicum di vittoria, lealtà, sentimento e passione.
> 
> Devono abbassarsi a livelli di prostituzione intellettuale mai rilevati su questo pianeta. Questi deboli servi dei loro potenti padroni.
> 
> ...



Si sfogassero pure con queste accuse assurde. Il Milan è superiore a tutto.


----------



## Antokkmilan (24 Maggio 2022)

Il concetto non è che sia stato giusto o sbagliato questo sfottò( mia opinione io avrei evitato ammetto), ma è semplicemente un pretesto per andare addosso per l’ennesima volta al Ac Milan perché questo è il succo non gli sfottò. E un alibi, non vedono l’ora di attaccare è questa è una cosa scandalosa; ma vabbè oramai ci siamo abituati.


----------



## Cataldinho (24 Maggio 2022)

Inchiesta di un ridicolo senza precedenti. A questi non è esploso solo il fegato, si è fuso pure il cervello e gli è colato dalle orecchie.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Maggio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Sono d’accordo, ma se per tutto l’anno nonostante le chiacchiere smentite dai fatti( sul campo), continuano a dire che il Milan è una squadra da 5 posto, che l’Inter è più forte, che il Milan è fortunato e nonostante i furti la squadra ha stravinto be altro che sassolini ti togli i mattoni quindi è capibile anche se io avrei evitato.



Infatti ripeto per me il problema non è sfottere l'Inter (che si trovano mille altri modi) ma sfottere la coppa Italia.
Abbiamo una squadra ancora ben lontana dall'aprire un ciclo e l'hanno prossimo potremmo trovarci a situazioni invertite.


----------



## claudiop77 (24 Maggio 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Infatti ripeto per me il problema non è sfottere l'Inter (che si trovano mille altri modi) ma sfottere la coppa Italia.
> Abbiamo una squadra ancora ben lontana dall'aprire un ciclo e l'hanno prossimo potremmo trovarci a situazioni invertite.


Ma sì dai, era una chiara citazione ad Ambrosini.
Adesso fanno le pulci anche su come si festeggia.


----------



## Rickrossonero (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza, la procura della FIGC ha aperto un'inchiesta sul Milan per lo striscione mostrato sul pullman "La Coppa Italia mettila nel c..." per violazione dell'articolo 4 del Codice di Giustizia sportiva.
> 
> *Incredibile Gazzetta, che critica il Milan anche per uno striscione "SPIAZE" esposto da Rebic.
> Rebic definito "recidivo."*


Dai diamogli un altro scudetto di cartone per questo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Maggio 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Infatti ripeto per me il problema non è sfottere l'Inter (che si trovano mille altri modi) ma sfottere la coppa Italia.
> Abbiamo una squadra ancora ben lontana dall'aprire un ciclo e l'hanno prossimo potremmo trovarci a situazioni invertite.


È un modo per dire che loro hanno un trofeo di importanza inferiore. Secondo me ci sta, anche perché tutto l'anno sui giornali scrivono che il Milan è scarso in termini di individualità, che l'Inter è molto più forte. È un modo per riscattarsi goliardicamente di fronte a tutto questo. Io non ci vedo nulla di male, non ha senso aprire una inchiesta per dei festeggiamenti.


----------



## Mika (24 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Gazzetta, che critica il Milan anche per uno striscione "SPIAZE" esposto da Rebic.
> 
> Rebic definito "recidivo."*


Fegati che esplodono e io godo!


----------



## kYMERA (24 Maggio 2022)

Buongiorno.
Ci hanno già tolto lo scudetto per darlo all'Inter?
Prossimo anno con quanti punti di penalizzazione partiamo?


----------

